# Saverio Mercandante (1795-1870) Operas



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

So, this morning in relation to something totally unrelated ... I think it went, 1804 silver dollar, Joseph Mickley, string quartets, Ole Bull, other composers, Mercadante, Wikipedia, good grief that guy wrote nearly 60 operas, if you can believe anything on Wikipedia. 

So. I know the name (have stumbled on it before, probably in my normal stream-of-consciousness-gosh-I-should-be-working-harder mode), but that's all. Is anyone actually familiar with any of Mercadante's operas, and able to make some recommendations (qualified or not)? And I thankee in advance for any comments.

Best Regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

just by what Wiki says, I'd start with Elena da Feltre (youtube has it), which is supposed to to move on from bel canto into a more dramatic (pre-Verdi) direction. I personally would try to hit his Zaira as well, and compare it with Bellini's. I've got Mercadante on my to listen list as well but have not got around to it yet.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I only know _Emma D'Antiochia_ recorded by Opera Rara. I remember it being dramatic and errm that's about it. Didn't especially linger in memory or make me instantly seek out others. He is mostly known today for his flute works, which are worth hearing. Another near forgotten opera star of the same era is Pacini, who wrote even more, but they sounded a little fresher as I recall


----------

